# LOST GREY ASTRAL PFD 7/15-Radium



## demmepratt (Mar 23, 2012)

Black Gerber shorty knife and red rescue whistle attached. Please call or PM me if you picked it up. 303-717-7214- Thanks Dave DP


----------



## demmepratt (Mar 23, 2012)

Bottle of Bulleit or case of beer if it's returned. Thanks again!!


----------



## demmepratt (Mar 23, 2012)

*Found It*

My brother had it in his trailer the whole time. Appreciate the looks though.


----------



## mkashzg (Aug 9, 2006)

demmepratt said:


> My brother had it in his trailer the whole time. Appreciate the looks though.


At least you sacked up and admitted it!  Hate that sh!t and glad you got it back.


----------

